# seekers of slaanesh - worth it?



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

so, I stumbled into a really awesome way to convert seekers of slaanesh (since the models will never come out) and got really excited about getting me a cheap plastic squad of them. However, after thinking about it for a bit, I'm unsure of whether they are actually any good. The obvious thing for me is to compare them with daemonettes, but since I've never actually used daemonettes (they look extremely crappy to me compared to the other troop choices) I'm not sure what to think.

Bottom line, I would really like to have some in my army, but I'd rather they were useful too =P

as far as I see it, the pros when compared with daemonettes are

- really fast (assaults between 19 and 24 inches)
- more attacks
- only 3 points more each 

the cons are

- can't capture objectives

now, the con isn't really that big of a problem, since daemonettes can't really capture objectives without being blown to bits and plaguebearers are so excellent at it anyway. So in terms of seekers vs daemonettes, I see no reason not to take the seekers.

However, where I do see a problem is in comparing seekers with fiends. neither of them can capture objectives, and even though the fiends are slightly slower they make up for it by being more survivable and ripping stuff to shreds a lot more.

so, my question is: is there any use for a really fast but not very survivable unit with many attacks but shit strength? they have rending but that's not very reliable as assaulting with 10 seekers will get you 3 rends on average which is meh. I can see them being quite useful against things like IG or Tau to get to things like heavy weapon teams adn stuff which need to be taken down fast and will die quickly to them, but on the other hand they'll be totally useless against power armour.

so there is my question, sorry it took so long to elaborate :grin: 

43


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, actually its 4 Rends 

Then when you consider even marines will be taking 2-3 more casualties from failed saves and your looking at quite some killing power.

Fiends may be tougher, but per point, they don't have the same killing power (170points gets Seekers 50 attacks on the charge, 180points get Fiends 36 attacks on the charge.).

And thats really the major difference, Seekers give up defence for speed and killing power.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Rending works best when you exchange high strength for an absolutely massive amount of attacks, which is exactly what seekers do. Against anything S5+ they effectively have power weapons, which is nothing to laugh at.
A unit of 10, on charge is going to average 4 rends, which on anything that doesnt have an invulnerable wounds is 4 wounds... if thats a SM unit then you are going to win combat, if its a carnifex then you are going to kill it- that really isnt bad for a unit that can charge over 20" a turn (which allows the to DS in relative safety and still choose what to assault).

Though, I have to say that *the* most important difference between fiends and seekers is the aura. Seekers have offensive and defensive grenades, so they will strike before almost all enemies out there (eg it takes a SM chapter master to match their I). Fiends are only I5 which is still ok, unless it assaults into cover at which point all the enemy models are guarenteed to be able to get their attacks off.
I think that seekers would be taken instead of fiends by a lot of people if they could get their hands on the models- they both do similar roles. The seekers so better against infantry, especially in terrain (which is where you would expect people to be if playing daemons) whereas the fiend is much better against vehicles (especially with unholy might): a 24" charge range with a model that has S5-6 rending attacks is pretty sweet.
- I would point out that fiends arent any slower then seekers: beasts and cavalry both get 12" charge and fleet.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> Though, I have to say that *the* most important difference between fiends and seekers is the aura. Seekers have offensive and defensive grenades, so they will strike before almost all enemies out there (eg it takes a SM chapter master to match their I). Fiends are only I5 which is still ok, unless it assaults into cover at which point all the enemy models are guarenteed to be able to get their attacks off.
> I think that seekers would be taken instead of fiends by a lot of people if they could get their hands on the models- they both do similar roles. The seekers so better against infantry, especially in terrain (which is where you would expect people to be if playing daemons) whereas the fiend is much better against vehicles (especially with unholy might): a 24" charge range with a model that has S5-6 rending attacks is pretty sweet.
> - I would point out that fiends arent any slower then seekers: beasts and cavalry both get 12" charge and fleet.


Aye, the Aura is deadly. I was going to post it but T/S beat me to it.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Remember, you could always chuck a Herald of Slaanesh in with the Seekers.
Give her Transfixing Gaze, Daemonic Gaze, and Unholy Might.
Then you end up with a pretty powerful melee buff, which can also kill some MEQ with her eyes of fire before you charge.

If you happen to come up against an MC or something really nasty (like Abbadon), you can make them lose 2 attacks, one from the Herald, and one from the model in the unit who got it.
Then you slowly wear away at them with your Rending attacks, while they stand there and hit you once every so often


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

ok, thanks all for the replies - I think I might get some then 

regarding speed, I said the fiends were a bit slower because I was under the impression they didn't have fleet, but I was wrong. 

I think what I'll end up doing is getting both. I could do with some more speed in my army after all


btw, if anyone is interested, the conversion I saw was using hormagaunt bodies and attaching a daemonette upper body to where the head would be. Then you end up with a centaur-like deamonette with 4 claws which looks really cool, and you can make 10 of them with 2 plastic kits, which is not bad at all


thanks for the help,


43


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I can't see Seekers in the GW store, does anyone have a link?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

They aren't in there that I can see either, maybe they have been discontinued?


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

yes, they discontinued the old metal seekers - a new plastic kit is supposed to come in second wave daemons but we hjaven't seen them yet - which is why the above comment about 'many players would get some if they could get the models'. as far as I could see, you can get some of the old metal ones on ebay, but you'll have to pay through the nose for them

43


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I know someone who uses Slannesh/Tzeentch Deamons and the Seekers are one of the scariest units (he runs a unit of 9).

They are fast enough to deepstrike out of rapidfire range, they rush in, dish out LOADS of rending attacks. Between the Rends and torrent of forced saves, most things end up dead. With correct positioning, their lack of durability isn't much of an issue, as they can kill units many times their worth in single combat phase.

They are definitely a unit you want in your second wave though, as if your opponent isn't tied up then they can bring enough firepower to put the Seekers down. They are best coming in turn 3 or 4 IMO because by that stage your opponents high-volume firepower should be tied up or dead, allowing the Seeekers to surgically remove your opponents cornerstone unit (ie, the one holding the army together)

EDIT:


Forty Three said:


> btw, if anyone is interested, the conversion I saw was using hormagaunt bodies and attaching a daemonette upper body to where the head would be. Then you end up with a centaur-like deamonette with 4 claws which looks really cool, and you can make 10 of them with 2 plastic kits, which is not bad at all


O_O how do they stay upright? The hormagaunt is unstable enough as is...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> O_O how do they stay upright? The hormagaunt is unstable enough as is...


Probably weights in the bases.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Probably weights in the bases.


I'm pretty sure seekers would have to go on a cavalry/bike base, or at least a 40mm base. The demonettes are plastic, so they shouldn't throw off the balance too much, and you can always have a claw/talon resting on the base for support if the foot/base join is a bit weak. I'd be interested to see what they look like though, I've seen centaur/demonettes conversions done, but hormagaunt seekers are a new one.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

they stay upright because they have to go on cavalry bases, which makes them very stable

so I suppose I'll end up doing this, so I can post pictures in the hobby section after I get around to converting them

43


----------

